# schwinn DX tank 4-sale



## dave the wave (Feb 24, 2012)

needs restoring.no rust holes.$100 free shipping.


----------



## robertc (Feb 24, 2012)

Dave,

Where were you a few months ago when I was dukeing it out on e-bay for a DX tank. Looks like a good deal especially with shipping included. Good luck on the sale.

Robert


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 25, 2012)

any idea on which one it is? I need the 1940 prewar type.
thanks


----------



## Dave K (Feb 25, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> any idea on which one it is? I need the 1940 prewar type.
> thanks




That tank is not technically correct for a 40 but it will fit and look the part.  As far as I know the only real difference in a true prewar tank is that the screws that hold the tank together would be threaded into the bracket instead of being screwed into clips. 

Here is my prewar DX with a postwar to just to show that they fit


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 25, 2012)

someone said that to fit the later tank into a pre-war frame you have to massage the tank a little bit but it's do-able. I'm guessing it has to do with the curved down-tube on the later bikes. 
someone correct me if I'm wrong but it has been mentioned that on the 1940's the down-tube is straight for the first 9" or so, this would make the tank area the same as a 1939? and a 1941 would be the same as the post-war models?
maybe someone knowledgeable should make a DX post and outline the history of them from start to finish...


----------



## hotrod62 (Feb 25, 2012)

if the tank is not spoken for i'll take shoot me a pm as to where to send the funds...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm still waiting to hear back... but interested.


----------



## dave the wave (Feb 25, 2012)

dave the wave said:


> needs restoring.no rust holes.$100 free shipping.



tank is sold. thank you.


----------



## hotrod62 (Feb 26, 2012)

dave the wave said:


> tank is sold. thank you.




DID 37FLEETWOOD GET THE TANK ???


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 26, 2012)

um... nope!


----------



## hotrod62 (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks like i get the tank. my mistake money has been sent thanks Dave....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 27, 2012)

hotrod62 said:


> Looks like i get the tank. my mistake money has been sent thanks Dave....



I'm assuming someone inquired before us via pm.


----------

